# ICH on german blue ram in planted tank



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Is aquarium salt at half dosage recommended and slowly raising temps a good idea in my planted tank? (low light, but flourishing)


----------



## catchandrelease (Feb 12, 2010)

GBRs are very prone to ich under stressful conditions such as transport. I had the same issue with my gbrs a few weeks ago actually. I raise the tank temp to around 84 to speed up the ich life-cycle and treat with ich-attack. It doesnt turn your water color. Remove the carbon from your filter when treating with ich attack.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Skip the salt, bring the tank up to 86. I'm not sure about guppies, but most tetras and all GBRs would enjoy 86° water.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Prevent this with quarantine!

Guppies are OK at warmer temps, I would worry about the plants, actually. 
Some Tetras are slightly cooler water fish, too. 

Increase the aeration, either with a bubbler or by lifting the outlet of the filter, or dropping the water level so there is more splash. If the fish are still piping, decrease the temperature by 1-2*F. 

Water changes can help several ways, too. 
Gravel vacs will remove the fallen Ich organisms, hopefully, before they breed. Difficult to do in a densely planted tank, though. 
Reduce the organics in the water. Some medicines work by latching onto organic matter, including wastes, and especially Ich. If there is less organic matter in the tank there is a greater concentration of the medicine to treat Ich. 
Improve the water conditions so the fish are less stressed.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

IME, the "Ich medicines" don't help at all. Just raise the temperature up to at least 86 for a few days.

Here's a really good website with information on Ich:
http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_ich2.php

"It has been found that Ich does not infect new fish at 29.4°C/85°F (Johnson, 1976), stops reproducing at 30°C/86°F (Dr. Nick St. Erne, DVM, pers. comm.), and dies at 32°C/89.5°F (Meyer, 1984)"


----------



## lil_deuce (Oct 4, 2017)

Just got a German Blue Ram and day two it has gotten Ich! Thanks for the Advice!


----------

